# Innsbruck / Capital of the Alps



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Thanks. Here are some more.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Innsbruck


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Living in one of the world's largest cities, I am often intrigued by life in the slow lane. I easily fall in love with just about every small European city I visit, but Innsbruck (which I've been lucky to visit a few times), is one of the few I actually see myself living in, even after the initial impact of its beauty has worn off.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## hseugut (May 24, 2011)

'Capital of the Austrian Alps'


----------



## Pescara_Calcio (Mar 23, 2010)

Innsbruck is an amazing city. Top quality photos!!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice updates from Innsbruck


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Not done just yet...


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Innsbruck once again


----------



## GAOSHAN (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again from Innsbruck


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice new photos from Innsbruck


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos once again


----------



## sky-eye (Jan 2, 2003)

@Kampflamm
Very nice pictures of a beautifull city!


----------

